# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Brak kontroli po alkoholu, zaniki pamięci, agresywne zachowania/ huśtawka nastroju

## kokos

Witam, nie wiem czy w dobrym dziale piszę, ale mam nadzieję że ktoś mi poradzi.

Jestem osobą zazdrosną, czasem zestresowanym  młodym mężczyzną jak to w życiu bywa,  mój problem polega na tym że po wypiciu alkoholu, mam takie objawy że bawię się świetnie poznaje nowych ludzi wszystko funkcjonuje normalnie lecz po jakimś czasie występują u mnie zaniki pamięci, brak kontroli ( jeśli występują jakieś sporne sytuacje staje się agresywny ), nie jestem świadomy swoich czynów, po jakiś 10 min wszystko wraca do stanu normalności, pamiętam wszystko potrafię kontrolować emocje, znów jestem wesołym facetem jak każdego dnia. Takie zaniki pamięci występują albo raz, albo parokrotnie, mam huśtawki nastroju. Chcę zaznaczyć że nie spożywam alkoholu za dużo i często ( 2 razy w miesiącu jeśli jest okazja).
Po ostatnim ekscesie miałem zaniki pamięci i byłem wulgarny dla bliskiej mi osoby ( wszystko było super, dobra zabawa nagle dopadł mnie ten stan i obrót o 180% ) mówiłem rzeczy o których mam kompletnie inne zdanie i świadomy nigdy takich słów do tej osoby bym nie użył, wmawiam sobie nieautentyczne rzeczy
O czym takie zaniki świadomości mogą świadczyć ? jak sobie radzić by nie krzywdzić bliskich osób ?

----------


## zośka

> Witam, nie wiem czy w dobrym dziale piszę, ale mam nadzieję że ktoś mi poradzi.
> 
> Jestem osobą zazdrosną, czasem zestresowanym  młodym mężczyzną jak to w życiu bywa,  mój problem polega na tym że po wypiciu alkoholu, mam takie objawy że bawię się świetnie poznaje nowych ludzi wszystko funkcjonuje normalnie lecz po jakimś czasie występują u mnie zaniki pamięci, brak kontroli ( jeśli występują jakieś sporne sytuacje staje się agresywny ), nie jestem świadomy swoich czynów, po jakiś 10 min wszystko wraca do stanu normalności, pamiętam wszystko potrafię kontrolować emocje, znów jestem wesołym facetem jak każdego dnia. Takie zaniki pamięci występują albo raz, albo parokrotnie, mam huśtawki nastroju. Chcę zaznaczyć że nie spożywam alkoholu za dużo i często ( 2 razy w miesiącu jeśli jest okazja).
> Po ostatnim ekscesie miałem zaniki pamięci i byłem wulgarny dla bliskiej mi osoby ( wszystko było super, dobra zabawa nagle dopadł mnie ten stan i obrót o 180% ) mówiłem rzeczy o których mam kompletnie inne zdanie i świadomy nigdy takich słów do tej osoby bym nie użył, wmawiam sobie nieautentyczne rzeczy
> O czym takie zaniki świadomości mogą świadczyć ? jak sobie radzić by nie krzywdzić bliskich osób ?


Witam, mam podobne objawy. Zdarzyło mi się to 2-krotnie, pamiętam wybiórczo kilka sytuacji z całej nocy. Staję się agresywna, i jak opisują moi znajomi, zachowuję się jak byłabym w jakimś amoku.

Czy ktoś jest w stanie powiedzieć, jaka jest tego przyczyna? wydaje mi się, że podłożem jest układ nerwowy. Przeszłam ostatnio duży stres i od tamtej pory alkohol mi nie służy. 
Martwi mnie to, gdyż tak jak wyżej opisany przypadek nie piję go nagminnie. Zdarza się to rzadko- średnio 1 na 4 miesiące. Chcę sobie pomóc, ale nie wiem jak i gdzie. Czy jest to objaw jakiś przypadłości, na które powinnam zwrócić uwagę. 

Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odpowiem na wasze wątki z punktu widzenia obserwatora.
Mam podobny problem z moim chłopakiem.
Wszystko jest wporządku, na każdej zakrapianej imprezie,aż do momentu ZERO, kiedy to zupełnie przestaje nad sobą panować. Trwa to od kliku minut do nawet kilku godzin.
Przez ten czas potrafi obrzucić wyzwiskami każdego kto się napatoczy, nie wyłączając mnie.
Większość wyjść ze znajomymi kończy się z mojej strony płaczem, wyrzutami i kompletnym rozstrojem emocjonalnnym, najgorsze jednak przychodzi kolejnego dnia. Kiedy ja liże rany jak zbity pies, on z wyrzutami dopytuje się co się stalo? Kochanie? Przecież ja bym cię nigdy nie popchnął *ostatnio skończyłam w rowie, nigdy bym cię nie zostawił *dwa razy wracałam z przyjęcia znajomych na piechotę, nigdy bym tak nie powiedział *kur..a, szmata.. dziw.ka, dno i zero totalne.. 
Wymusza na mnie poczucie winy, a ja sama czuję się jak wariatka która sama sobie wszystko wkręca.
Brakuje mi bliskość na wspólnych wyjściach, w większości bawię się sama, lub szukam towarzystwa wśród innych dziewczyn i ich chłopaków, którzy to potrafią zachować się wporządku, i jest mi wtedy przykro i źle i sama już nie wiem czy ja nie zasługuję na lepsze traktowanie...
Mamy wspólne mieszkanie, psa, plany na przyszłość... On nie widzi, że jedna butelka wódki może to wszystko zmienić. Dlatego chłopcy i dziewczyny, jeżeli widzicie u siebie nie chciane zachowania po alkoholu, pomyślcie jaki druzgocący ma to wpływ na waszych najbliższych i WASZE ŻYCIE. Jedna chwila której nawet nie zapamiętacie może zmienić wszystko. OBUDŹCIE SIĘ, to APEL!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez tak mam od jakiegos czasu.....wstyd mi....jestem matka dwojki dzieci,zona,mam dobra prace....pije bardzo rzadko,a jak juz,to film sie urywa.nie wiem kiedy to nastepuje,przychodzi nagle..a ja,dusza towarzystwa rozmawiam,zartuje,tancze......a na drugi dzien dziura w mozgu i zdziwienie wszystkich,ze jak to?nawet nie wygladalas na pijana!!!!i strach.....co robilam,co mowilam,czego dowiem sie od ludzi.....hujowo mi z tym  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, mam podobny problem jak wszyscy wyżej, mianowicie jestem osobą na ogół energiczną, z poczuciem humoru, otwartym na wszelkie znajomości, pogodną. Alkohol spożywam sporadycznie, raz zdarza mi się nie pić kilka miesięcy, a czasem 2 razy w miesiącu, zdarzyło mi się tak ostatnio. Mam problem z tym, ponieważ też staje się agresywny po jego spożyciu, chociaż prędzej mi się to nie zdarzało. Rzucam wtedy wyzwiskami, jestem wulgarny, całą złość wyładowuje na swojej dziewczynie, niszczę jej rzeczy, każe jej się wyprowadzić, mówię że jest mi niepotrzebna i wiele inny bardzo raniących słów. Po całym zajściu jest mi bardzo wstyd i nie wiem jak mam ją przeprosić. Nie wiem czy stan który osiągam po alkoholu, jest spowodowany problemami finansowymi, w których czuje się sam, sam nie wiem czym to wszystko jest spowodowane, szukam pomocy w tej sprawie, ponieważ widzę, że nawalam po całości i przez to wszystko tracę osobę która jest dla mnie najważniejsza. Proszę o pomoc

----------

